# Tripod for Compact



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it really worth getting a tripod for a Sony HX5?

If i was to have one, it would have to be around 4ftish as i dont like the really tiny ones


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

www.redsnapperuk.com


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, but firstly i'm trying to figure out if its worth getting for a compact.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

You may well miss it if you don't have it... depends a lot on what you intend to do, though.


Bret


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

most compacts have shake reduction built in so you should be getting pretty sharp images, what made you think about getting a tripod?


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> www.redsnapperuk.com


+1 for Redsnapper, bought my tripod from them this year and its an awesome bit of kit.

I use it with a Lumix G1 and it never lets me down :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Will they all fit the camera then?

^ Which do you have?


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Will they all fit the camera then?
> 
> ^ Which do you have?


Mines an RS-324 with a RSH-12 Head :thumb:


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have 2 tripods, 1 with detatable plate(normal use) and the other for lighting (bigger more sturdy)


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I got the HX5 for Christmas but the bloody memory card didn't show, so I haven't really used it yet. How about a Gorilla pod or monopod?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Tut.

I got one from Amazon 16GB Class 10 for £16 delivered, did take a fair while though


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That's the one I odered on dec 17th!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ordered mine on the 9th, think i got it around the 17th ish.

Hope it comes soon


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Have you got any shots off with the Sony yet? anything to put up here?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not really. Just family on christmas day. I havn't had chance to do much with it yet apart from a few gourmet shots of santa's mince pies.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

a tripod will open more photo opportunites such as long exposures which just are not possible hand held.

For a basic tripod you can get them for £30ish wel worth the investment.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

If you want to go down the route of better photography, im sorry to say this, ditch the compact and get a dslr, all of them are better than a compact, just for the lense size alone..Some good bargins on ebay at the moment.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

compacts offer a lot and bridges offer more - but if you're not going to use their capabilities, there is no point in having one.

Bret


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

you can get tripods for about £12


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:15176095|prd:15176095 i got this one and its a very good one for the price


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yes, you can. But the questions go: 
- What do I want it to do?
- Do I need additional bits (snow shoes, strap..)?
- Do I need to move the legs to something other than the "normal" position?
- Following on from the first question: what head do I want?

A cheap Star will hold a light camera still when there's no wind. It won't allow me to dump a dSLR on it in a passenger seat, jammed against the dash, door and floor. 

It also won't allow the flexibility of a ball head (though whether you *want* that or not is another question); Joysticks are kinda neat but if you want accuracy, they're not the way to go.

Redsnapper have a decent rep - never used one myself - but if you want decent panoramas, something that allows you to move in only one direction would be a good thing (manfrotto 804 head).

Bret


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

you could allways tie your bag to the bottom to add stability


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I picked up a tripod for a tenner in Asda. I've got another which my son keeps pinching for his youtube videos, and that cost £30, and in all honesty, it's no better than the one from Asda.

For the weight of a compact, and since you're just starting out, that's the route I'd go down. I can see peoples arguments for expensive gear, but unless you're going to put in some serious time and effort, I don't think that expense will show its worth.

Once/_if_ you start to realise the drawbacks of a ten quid tripod. _Then_ it's time to ugrade.


----------

